# CNC programes



## monsboy (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الخير عليكو 
شايف ناس كتيرة طالبة برامج الcnc 
انا عندى برامج fanuc ,sinumerik ,wincam 
طبعا كل دة turning & milling بس عاوز اقول على حاجة البرامج بسيطة بس محتاج انك تكون عارف تستخدمها وتكون تعرف تكتب برنامج الcnc لان كل سوفت وير مختلف عن التانى عموما
الى عاوز اى من البرامج دى يقولى وانا ارفعهالو..................................... (اخوكم مينا ):16:


----------



## ghost_link (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*ياريت تقدر تساعدني*

والله ياريت يا أخي ... فأنا أنوي التوسع في هذا المجال زائدا اذا عندك كتب الكترونية بالعربي او بالأنكليزي تستطيع ان ترسلها أكون ممنون منك كثيرا مع الشكر مقدما


----------



## بيشوى سمير (14 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن ترفع لان البرنامج دى بليز


----------



## احمدمحمود محمد (20 أكتوبر 2008)

مهندس احمد عبد العال من مصر
انا عاوز اتعلم برامج كام ممكن تنصحنى ببرنامج كويس ابدا بيه


----------



## مسعوود (3 نوفمبر 2008)

ايه دا يامينا متجيب البرامج دية وتريحنا!!


----------



## ayedalotaibi (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك ويجزاك خير


----------



## عماد الدين73 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*الله يبارك فيك ويجزاك خير*​


----------



## monsboy (18 نوفمبر 2008)

وادى البرامج اهة يا شباب سورى للناس الى طلبت البرامج اصلى كنت مسافر​ 
wincam​ 
sinumerik​ 
ويارب تستفادو​


----------



## monsboy (18 نوفمبر 2008)

احمدمحمود محمد قال:


> مهندس احمد عبد العال من مصر
> انا عاوز اتعلم برامج كام ممكن تنصحنى ببرنامج كويس ابدا بيه


 
يا بشمهندس احمد انا فى راىيييي لازم تعرف ال Fanuc اول حاجة لان لازم تبقى عارف الاكواد كويس وتقريبا كل البرامج بتعتمد على نصيحتى ليك ابدا بالفانوك


----------



## monsboy (18 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## metallove (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*
Salam mr Monsboy
law kan mostata3 orid barnamaj Fanuc
Ge Fanuc w di sorto






wa lak jazil shokr w rab yaj3alha fi mizan 7asanatik
w li jami3 al moslimine 
amiiiiiiiiin


*​


----------



## sadek3 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

sadek from syria pleas send me fanok program and keep us in conection 
sadek3*************


----------



## mamdouh3005 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور كتير يااخى وبارك اله فيك 
وكتر من امثالك


----------



## amiserieux13 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

es ce que il ya un solition pour crack la clé d'un programme fanuc


----------



## monsboy (10 يناير 2009)

برنامج الفانوك 


FANUC21​


----------



## yomna sh (15 مارس 2009)

يا ريت ترفع البرامج لانى محتاجها جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## كريم6230 (17 مارس 2009)

انا شاكر جدا جدا على البرنامج واكثر الله من امثلاك حقيقى ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك فى مساعدة الشباب المبتدئ ممكن تتكرم وتوضح كيفية تصطيب برنامج fanuc21eval ويكون لك جزيل الشكر واكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (26 مارس 2009)

لو تكرمت ياباشة مهندس ترفع دة البرامج علي ربط اخر غير الرابتشر وجزاكم اللة مليون خير وفرج همومكم


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (30 مارس 2009)

ياليت ترفع برنامج وين كم حيث اننا بامس الحاجة الة في معهد التقني اليمن ممكن ترفعة غير الرابتشير اوواح عندة ممكن ان يرفعة ولكم الشكر وللة طلاب


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (17 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه و نفع بك المسلمين وثمت قلبك على دينه وطاعته حتى تلقاه و هو راض عنك 
آمين


----------



## bassam khlaif (25 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جزيلاً أريد برنامج تشغيل جيد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## belal.84 (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكم على هذا المجهود و بارك الله بكم


----------



## amiserieux13 (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم .. شكرا على هذه المبادرة و أطلب منك برنامج cnr fanuc و شكرا


----------



## الجلاب (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكوم جميعآ والف شكر على البرنامج الفانوك ده جميل جدآ


----------



## احمد محمد محمد م (17 مايو 2009)

يا ريت لانى محتاج البرنامج جدا


----------



## monsboy (18 مايو 2009)

monsboy قال:


> مساء الخير عليكو
> شايف ناس كتيرة طالبة برامج الcnc
> انا عندى برامج fanuc ,sinumerik ,wincam
> طبعا كل دة turning & milling بس عاوز اقول على حاجة البرامج بسيطة بس محتاج انك تكون عارف تستخدمها وتكون تعرف تكتب برنامج الcnc لان كل سوفت وير مختلف عن التانى عموما
> الى عاوز اى من البرامج دى يقولى وانا ارفعهالو..................................... (اخوكم مينا ):16:


 














monsboy قال:


> وادى البرامج اهة يا شباب سورى للناس الى طلبت البرامج اصلى كنت مسافر​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 














monsboy قال:


> برنامج الفانوك ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





البرامج كلها اهة للناس الى مكانتش شايفاها انا رفعت البرامج دى من زمان بس كانت فى الردود. وادينى اخدتها اقتباس وجمعتها للناس الى مكانتش شايفاها​ 
والروابط كلها سليمة وشغالة:77::77::77::77::77::77:​


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (18 مايو 2009)

اخي الكريم _monsboy_حفضك السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة افتنا افادك الله اخي بانسبة لبنامج وين كم هو مقسم الى قسمين الاول خاص بلخراطة وهو الان شغال ويدرس فى معهد التقني في اليمن ولك الاجر انشالله اما البنامج الثاني فهوعن التفريز وهو شغال ولاكن فية ملافات معطوبة ولاكن تم توقيف الدراسة بسلبب عدم صلاحية البنامج وارجو منك ان ترفع البنامج مرة اخري ويكون شغال وحيث تواصلاتو معك من قبل فترة ولام اجدك الحين انشالله تصلاك الرسالة وتتجاوب معانا وكتب لك الجر وثواب عند الله اخوك طالب في معهد التقني الصناعي- تعز -الحوبان- اليمن


----------



## ابو عمر محمدعزيز (21 مايو 2009)

*dnc dostek*

انا ابحث عن برنامج dnc dostek ارجو ان كان لديك رابط له المساعدة
و شكرا


----------



## bassam khlaif (22 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير wa ja3lha fi mizan 7ssnatk


----------



## محمد أحمد شحاده (24 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم بدي كتاب الماستر كام


----------



## Nariman abdalla (25 مايو 2009)

ارجو رفع برنامج cnc trining &milling واكون شاكره


----------



## احمد عادل عبد الله (31 مايو 2009)

انا جديد فى المجال واريد برامج التى عند اصحاب الخير جزاهم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## احمد عادل عبد الله (31 مايو 2009)

ارجو رفع البرامج جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق السي ان سي (1 يوليو 2009)

أخ مينا
أنا عندي ماكنات cnc system fanuc و اريد برنامج mastercam x3+crack+teturial


----------



## gamalgold (13 سبتمبر 2009)

ياريت يكون عندك دورة تدريبية بالعربي عن الfanuc ارسلها لي


----------



## gamalgold (13 سبتمبر 2009)

اي شي بالعربي عن plc cnc


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (16 سبتمبر 2009)

برنامج ال Fanuc يطلب سيريل , حد معاه ؟


----------



## eahaab (19 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## عبد الفتاح المصرى (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ايمن هلال (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الى م احمد عبد العال اخوك فى الله ايمن هلال
افضل برنامج من رائى power mill+edg cam


----------



## معاذفوزي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز 
لقد تجاوزت خطوة رئيسية في هكذا انظمة فاول نظام هو الفانوك ثم منه الدخول الى الكودات 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## boss571962 (23 مايو 2010)

انا المهندس بوس مشكور على الرابط ولكن برنامج وين كام سهل فهو الذي يقوم بالبرمجة لعليك الا الرسم و تصنيع فيقوم هو بابرمجة


----------



## بلفار (24 مارس 2011)

اريد السيريال اذاا امكن لهذا البرنامج لاننى لا استطيع الدخول اليه انا ثبته لكن لايعمل الا بتفعيل الكراك او سيريال


----------



## saber elbanna (30 مارس 2011)

تكرم يا اخي اديني البرامج الخاصه بالروتر الحفر علي الخشب وتكسب فينا ثواب وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد العايدى (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ monsboy ع المجهود الكبير
لكن برنامج wincam يوجد به مشكله فى التحميل من موقع رابيد شير
ارجو اعادة رفعه مرة اخرى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## haythemvip (8 مايو 2011)

طيب انا عندى ماكينة واير كات شغال ببرنامج صينى معقد اسمه hl 
ممكن شرح للبرنامج ده او حتى برنامج تانى اشغل بيه المايكنة 
شكرا


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (12 مايو 2011)

عاوز برنامج jetcam


----------



## korzaty (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك ويجزاك خير


----------



## korzaty (14 نوفمبر 2011)

اريد برنامج cadcam


----------

